
The Librarian's Bequest - hourislate
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2016/09/15/critics-question-spending-librarians-donation-scoreboard?utm_source=Inside+Higher+Ed&utm_campaign=c72eec25d2-DNU20160915&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1fcbc04421-c72eec25d2-199444225&mc_cid=c72eec25d2&mc_eid=5a987e3d6d
======
mysterypie
tl;dr: University of New Hampshire decides that the best use of a million
dollars of a librarian's bequest is a video scoreboard for its new $25 million
football stadium.

